# Jerry's Visit



## trc65 (Sep 8, 2021)

@Nubsnstubs
I'm happy to report that Jerry made it in plenty of time for Lunch!

Had a wonderful visit with Jerry today. Great weather, so we spent some time walking around our little property and talking about agronomy, horticulture, forestry, and geology. In other words, we looked at the corn and soybeans growing around us, checked out the garden and pumpkins, looked at some trees, and talked arrowheads and rocks.

Oh, I was also able to lighten Jerry's load a little bit so he'll get better gas mileage as he heads east. 

Finished up the visit by heading into town and the airport to see the Budweiser Clydesdales and all the Steerman Biplanes in town for the 50th annual Fly in.

Jerry is the first WB member I've had the pleasure to meet in person and I'm glad we were able to get together as he treks across the country. 

Here is Jerry in front of the Largest Horse in this team. In case you can't read the sign, that horse is 19.1 hands tall (about 6' 4" at the shoulder) and weighs 2200 lbs. 





The Budweiser Dalmatian that always rides on the wagon.





Some of the wood I got from Jerry. Don't worry, he still has lots of great pieces for those of you a little further down his route.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2021)

I wished I could have met up with him but work just sucks this week. 11 1/2 hours yesterday 12 1/2 today

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice....real nice.


Nice hat Jerry!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2021)

What a great visit! Beneficial for both of you guys! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 8, 2021)

What a great story!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 16, 2021)

Since everyone else posted pictures of selfies with Jerry figured I'd better post this one as well. 

Believe it or not, this is the first selfie I have ever taken, which is why I had such a weird look on my face - trying to concentrate and get us both in the picture. Although, does it count as a selfie if I took it with someone else's phone? *  * This is also the first time my face has been posted on WB(without the haunted house makeup in my avatar).





Here's a much better picture of me (and my new stash of wood) that Jerry took. I'm actually smiling in this one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

